# Looking for an online TRT company



## juuced (Apr 28, 2017)

I tried to call our sponsor LifeXMD and keep getting busy signal.  Is LifeXMD still up and running?

Can any of you recommend some other online TRT companies that are good and easy to work with?

Thank you!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2017)

Just to clarify we don't have sponsors just people who advertise.

Curious why an online trt clinic. Seems so many are flighty.


----------



## juuced (Apr 28, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just to clarify we don't have sponsors just people who advertise.
> 
> Curious why an online trt clinic. Seems so many are flighty.



I dont have any clinics close to me.  nearest one is 3 hours away.


----------



## Jaydub (Apr 28, 2017)

Can't work something out with your GP?. I got a few buddies who's family doctor's hook them up better than my endo.


----------



## Headboss (Apr 30, 2017)

Haha.... the good ol GP... I did a blood sample before during pct with my t at the lowest point (313) to get my GP to schedule me an endo.


----------



## dk8594 (May 12, 2017)

I used LifeXmd for over a year so I can vouch that they're still around and are easy to work with.  Initially contacted them via facebook and a rep got back to me within a couple of hours.


----------



## LifeXMD17 (May 15, 2017)

Please feel free to reach out to me at any time. 734-707-4887 Thanks!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 17, 2017)

LifeXMD17 said:


> Please feel free to reach out to me at any time. 734-707-4887 Thanks!


 or you can try 1-800-94-JENNY


----------

